# Tesla Owners Online Meet Ups



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

I'm going to start this thread and hope to get some stories posted from people who have met each other here and then ended up meeting in real life.

Oh! Um... I guess I'll go ahead and start things off too! 









So, what do you think? Who is it that came and visited the Tesla Shrine of Iowa??
Look at them plates! That isn't Iowa. That's... Georgia!

...and now to give it away by tagging someone! 😜
@FRC


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Oh - so it's a color thing. Now we know why he didn't stop by Dallas. Congrats, glad you all were able to meet up. Nice looking cars, even in that color.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Oh!! I know


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Yolandi & Magneto
It was Yolandi's first road trip.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Being a Tesla fan and owner has enabled me to meet so many great people and I am so thankful for that.

There is this guy named @TrevP and he may have been in town when I took delivery in February 2018!










Having never met @Rafael, I met him, took him for a ride and now we're fast friends (even if he isn't Midnight Silver anymore).



















Then there is the Tesla Owners Online crew (@Mad Hungarian and I know Eric is on here, but don't know his username). Of course also Mrs. @TrevP










Then there is @garsh and Nate (Purple Model 3 -- also forgot his name on here) and @Rafael 's wife Nancy.










I have also met @relidtm and a few others without pictures.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Ohh I'm bad! Also @John Slaby. Super nice guy! Too bad I had a loaner car when he was down before his car came.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

GDN said:


> Oh - so it's a color thing. Now we know why he didn't stop by Dallas. Congrats, glad you all were able to meet up. Nice looking cars, even in that color.


Damn, I wish I had gone a measly 200 miles out of my way to meet you Dallas guys!


----------



## Quicksilver (Dec 29, 2016)

We had our Dallas area Model 3 meet up last July where I had the pleasure of meeting @GDN and @LUXMAN along with a bunch of other folks. I think it's high time for another one. Couple of pics to share...


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

I was hoping one of you guys would post a Kennedy Space Center pic. It was great meeting everybody there!


SoFlaModel3 said:


> Then there is @garsh and Nate (Purple Model 3 -- also forgot his name on here) and @Rafael 's wife Nancy.
> 
> View attachment 25756


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

Lovesword said:


> I'm going to start this thread and hope to get some stories posted from people who have met each other here and then ended up meeting in real life.
> 
> Oh! Um... I guess I'll go ahead and start things off too!
> View attachment 25750
> ...


Hey! That looks like my tag. But isn't my car red? I'm so confused. OK, I confess....I drove 10,872 miles to visit with @Lovesword for a bit (I think I may have missed a turn somewhere). And it was worth every mile. I'm still not certain if he's a poet or a pornstar. I'm leaning toward the latter because he is a distractingly good-looking guy! BTW folks, if you'd like a really pretty lawn, get yourself one of those electric mowers like Lovesword has, just remember to set the cut height at 9 inches, show us a picture of THAT, buddy!


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

garsh said:


> I was hoping one of you guys would post a Kennedy Space Center pic. It was great meeting everybody there!


It was great to meet you that day. Remember when you were stuck between 2 YouTube channels?


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

FRC said:


> Damn, I wish I had gone a measly 200 miles out of my way to meet you Dallas guys!


[cough-cough]


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

@AEDennis and I meet up before the Model 3 was delivered to anyone - IIRC, was just before the first employee deliveries, while he and Mrs AEDennis were traveling thru Portland.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

MelindaV said:


> @AEDennis and I meet up before the Model 3 was delivered to anyone - IIRC, was just before the first employee deliveries, while he and Mrs AEDennis were traveling thru Portland.


I vaguely recall that you posted a picture of that meetup, but my search-fu let me down.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

garsh said:


> I vaguely recall that you posted a picture of that meetup, but my search-fu let me down.


I think Dennis did. (your search-fu is normally so good, too!)


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

FRC said:


> Hey! That looks like my tag. But isn't my car red? I'm so confused. OK, I confess....I drove 10,872 miles to visit with @Lovesword for a bit (I think I may have missed a turn somewhere). And it was worth every mile. I'm still not certain if he's a poet or a pornstar. I'm leaning toward the latter because he is a distractingly good-looking guy! BTW folks, if you'd like a really pretty lawn, get yourself one of those electric mowers like Lovesword has, just remember to set the cut height at 9 inches, show us a picture of THAT, buddy!


Someone needs to learn @FRC how to map if it took him 10,872 miles to get here! I'm showing it's about 782 miles from here to Atlanta (which is close enough), so that would make it about 850 miles away according to the glitch FRC found while using nav! Seriously, it's an odd one... select any supercharger and it will show you a distance. Then click navigate to it and the distance will INCREASE! Example. Nearest supercharger, click, 2.6 miles away...ok, navigate...4.3...huh?.... are we doing "as the crow flies" here?? That's my only guess. BUT, we're apparently doing "as the @FRC flies" so 782 becomes nearly 11k!!! 😛

I was blessed to have had the pleasure of your visit @FRC, thank you so much for stopping by to my little part of this crazy world we all live in. Sorry it wasn't for a longer time or for dinner at least, I failed pretty badly at replicating the southern hospitality. Glad we were at least able to grab a meh beer in an overly loud **** local bar!! I really enjoyed our conversation. Though I think your comment that you thought I would be 10 to 15 years older makes me feel like I need to learn how to type younger! And hey, get off me about my lawn!! Lol. It's been raining since Sunday with only a small window of opportunity Monday to mow (which I missed badly due to laziness and my couch being too comfy). I'm seriously going to go mow right now....THEN I'll post a picture (but probably I won't because it's just grass).

If anyone is ever in/around my way, please don't hesitate to hit me up so that we can try and meet! My Tesla shrine beckons to all my Tesla brothers and sisters!! 😃

Edit to add: thanks to everyone for humoring me and participating so much in this thread. Love the pics and stories!

Oh, and FRC? Informative.

EDIT 2!!! Everyone happy now? 😂


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

MelindaV said:


> I think Dennis did. (your search-fu is normally so good, too!)


Aha! Found it!



AEDennis said:


> Had the pleasure of meeting @MelindaV in Portland last night and we took a quick snap of the two of us at Portland's EV Mecca "Electric Avenue" (25 SW Salmon Street, Portland, OR)...
> 
> Would love to meet more of you on our Pacific Northwest tour. Twitter is always best to correspond with me in real time.
> 
> IMG_2016 by Dennis Pascual, on Flickr


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

garsh said:


> Aha! Found it!


Return this man's search-fu black belt!


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

Lovesword said:


> Someone needs to learn @FRC how to map if it took him 10,872 miles to get here! I'm showing it's about 782 miles from here to Atlanta (which is close enough), so that would make it about 850 miles away according to the glitch FRC found while using nav! Seriously, it's an odd one... select any supercharger and it will show you a distance. Then click navigate to it and the distance will INCREASE! Example. Nearest supercharger, click, 2.6 miles away...ok, navigate...4.3...huh?.... are we doing "as the crow flies" here?? That's my only guess. BUT, we're apparently doing "as the @FRC flies" so 782 becomes nearly 11k!!! 😛
> 
> I was blessed to have had the pleasure of your visit @FRC, thank you so much for stopping by to my little part of this crazy world we all live in. Sorry it wasn't for a longer time or for dinner at least, I failed pretty badly at replicating the southern hospitality. Glad we were at least able to grab a meh beer in an overly loud **** local bar!! I really enjoyed our conversation. Though I think your comment that you thought I would be 10 to 15 years older makes me feel like I need to learn how to type younger! And hey, get off me about my lawn!! Lol. It's been raining since Sunday with only a small window of opportunity Monday to mow (which I missed badly due to laziness and my couch being too comfy). I'm seriously going to go mow right now....THEN I'll post a picture (but probably I won't because it's just grass).
> 
> ...


I smell photoshop!


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

FRC said:


> I smell photoshop!


I smell fresh cut grass!!!


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

Gonna make @John Slaby's ears burn once more in this thread.  Not only was he one of the first M3OC members I met in person (last July at a local EV meetup west of Boston), he also generously offered me my first-ever Model 3 test-drive... thereby making the final month of waiting that much harder! This picture was taken seconds after finishing that drive... As you can see, Tesla grins all around. 










Random postscript: I've seen the New England Electric Vehicle Association use this picture as the cover image for at least one other event on Facebook, which clearly speaks to the photogenic nature and modeling skill exhibited by the two gentlemen here... or it could be that damn sexy car between them.


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

One week after our friend @FRC rolled through, I was able to meet up with THE MAN, Paul, who is making the Tesla Owners Club Iowa happen. He and his wife stopped at the local Supercharger so naturally I wanted to meet up. Also along for the meet up was the famous Bob (of sig red Model S, mission Seattle, fame) and my coworker buddy Dan (crusher of work parking lot offenders!!!)
It was a bit rainy so that was a bummer, but we did get to LINE EM UP for a pic... and what do you know, it just worked out this way. Red. White. Blue. MERICA! Adding to it is Dan's veteran plate with the flag! 🇺🇸










Also, yes...Bob's Model 3 plates say "NO HANZ" 😂


----------

